# Is it all that!!??



## Mattuk

Tell me your thoughts on camouflage clothing and scent control products and that goes for what you spray on your jackets to what you take a shower with. Tell me what you think works best and what is useless.


----------



## JTKillough

Camo, yes, diffinetly. I never hunt without it. Scent spray, never use it, figure it will not fool most critters. Scent wash, yes, I use it when washing my hunting clothes, just so they don't smell like Tide or Downy and to not run with UV brighteners, as does most clothes detergents, or so they say?


----------



## youngdon

I wear a camo shirt most everytime out, but rarely wear camo pants, I wear carhartt's, they are tan and match the desert dirt that I sit on. I use a scent and UV free laundry soap. Sprays are useless for the most part, I believe they work, but unless you soak yourself from head to toe your're still gonna give off scent. 
This is my MO for coyotes. Elk and deer are a bit different.


----------



## bar-d

I have one camo shirt that I have never worn. Normally use rancher camo. (Carhartt) I do have a full ghillie suit that I bought a couple of years ago for coyote hunting but still have not worn it.


----------



## ReidRH

Never Hunt without my Camo and Rarely without some sort of Scent Control Usually spray on I have seen animals come in dead down wind and some that I thought there was no way they could smell me but apparently they Did! But I use it Anyway!!!


----------



## showmeyote

I never head to the woods without camp! I use scent away products. I like to be as scent free as I can! Really I believe its a new school old school thing! Im new school. Does it work well like richard said I have had critters bust me and I have had them in my lap! Ill pay the $8.00 for a bottle of spray and $20.00 for a scent kit! To me that's cheap insurance if it works! If it doesn't there goin to wind you anyway! Iv spent $28 bucks on alot worse


----------



## hassell

Only wear a bit of camo when hunting deer and elk which is only for the other hunters not to see me, other wise 0 for all the other things.


----------



## Ruger

I use both camo and scent away. I feel the scent away has definitely helped me on deer elk and bears i always try to play the wind regardless, i cant say that it has helped me on predators, but I don't think it hurts to put it on. I like my camos after they are old and faded from many washes, they seem to blend in better atleast to the human eye.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> Only wear a bit of camo when hunting deer and elk which is only for the other hunters not to see me, other wise 0 for all the other things.


I'm with you Rick but thats just MO doesn't mean I'm right. I can walk out the door in a tweed coat(let it go Don, it's good stuff!) and shoot deer or fox just the same as a green coat or a camo coat. We don't have scent control products over here really they tried it but no one bought them. To me its a lot like some pike lures made to catch the angler more than the fish.


----------



## On a call

I wear white durring the winter or white break up. As for other times I am like Don. You can catch me in jeans or more likely my Carharts a camo shirt or jacket but then...anything that is simular in pattern break up and color works for me.

But I still buy the stuff ! I have a too much gear.

Sent...well the fresher I am into the enviroment the more detectable I am. I used to tent hunt and might be gone for a few days...often after being out for a few days...for some reason deer could not smell me...and I thought I was ripe.


----------



## knapper

I don't think it was your smell as much as that they had become used to you and your tent. In some areas they hunt antlope, they put up the above ground blinds several days or weeks before the season at the water holes and they be come used to them ad will come in and get the water they need any way.


----------



## On a call

You might be right.

But I can remember having on several occasions deer walk within feet of me down wind and never blink.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> I wear white durring the winter or white break up. As for other times I am like Don. You can catch me in jeans or more likely my Carharts a camo shirt or jacket but then...anything that is simular in pattern break up and color works for me.
> 
> But I still buy the stuff ! I have a too much gear.
> 
> Sent...well the fresher I am into the enviroment the more detectable I am. I used to tent hunt and might be gone for a few days...often after being out for a few days...for some reason deer could not smell me...and I thought I was ripe.


I agree with Knapper, I think they got used to the tent being there and any unnatural odors that were on it dissipated. As for you....I think they smelled you, but it was a natural scent they were smelling.


----------



## On a call

Well that or perhaps they like my under arm oder ? My wife however sticks her nose up in the air when I return and runs.......the shower for me


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I agree with Knapper, I think they got used to the tent being there and any unnatural odors that were on it dissipated. As for you....I think they smelled you, but it was a natural scent they were smelling.


 Mmmmm..natural scent/smell, I know a natural smell that has a sound associated with it--kinda like a staccato burp, and it smells also! Might even kill the varmint!


----------



## On a call

Arr... here pull my finger.

Cover scent.


----------



## youngdon

Cover scent with a warning toot?

You need to put a muffler up that thing to keep from scaring the deer away.


----------



## On a call

Quiet and deadly


----------



## knapper

I have been standing on a beach and had a bear walk out of the trees and walked in my direction and not noticed me. There was a big rock on one side of the bear and behind me was open ocean, it never saw me. A little bird flew up from the beach and it looked at that, guessing because of the movement. Long story short I did not get it, I lost the blood trail. I don't think it was hit too bad. I have heard that if a bear runs down hill it is hurt bad, if it runs up hill it is not hit that bad. Most of the ones I have been on that were killed only ran at most 30 yards.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

The common word being used OAC would probably be Ripe.I have come across dead things that smelt Ripe. My wife describes me as being Ripe on occasions. Have caught whiffs of things that were rather RIPE. Maybe the next hot cover scent could be RIPE !Recipe Immitating Peoples Eroma RIPE


----------



## Mattuk

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> The common word being used OAC would probably be Ripe.I have come across dead things that smelt Ripe. My wife describes me as being Ripe on occasions. Have caught whiffs of things that were rather RIPE. Maybe the next hot cover scent could be RIPE !Recipe Immitating Peoples Eroma RIPE


Very good Rodney, copyright that one now!


----------



## On a call

Why is it when you are ripe...you do not notice it ?

Barry...perhaps that bear had a broken nose ? or you were ripe ?









Good one Rodney.


----------



## showmeyote

For me I look back to every season. How many stands I had kills on and how many I know I was busted on!? Im happy with my scent control and camo. At this point in the game I wouldnt want to try anything different. Im sure our skills increase over the seasons but I have had more success in the last 5 years then the 5 before that. Im sure I could chulk that up to better camo and better calls. But I would also chulk it up too scent control and skill level. Im not against goin out in brown duct and bluejeans with no scent control but imo what has worked for me ill stick with. If its just a sales pitch I guess really we will never know. If it isn't broke don't fix it. Right guys?


----------



## On a call

Yep I like my camo no doubt and there is nothing wrong with trying to stack the odds in your favor. Unless you are dealing poker.


----------



## Mattuk

I like the look of camo but will I shoot more deer or foxes with it, I don't think so at least not over here England in winter can be a grey place. Its the cover scent that I'm not sure about, if the coyote has such a good nose on him and he's down wind of you your buggered any way!


----------



## On a call

Plastic suits ?


----------



## youngdon

Your tweed may blend you in as a tree trunk, but camo may help when you sit in a high seat amongst the leaves where they know you to frequent.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Plastic suits ?


That may cover you but it has a smell all its own.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Your tweed may blend you in as a tree trunk, but camo may help when you sit in a high seat amongst the leaves where they know you to frequent.


It will early season but once the leaves drop your better off with grey, brown or green.


----------



## showmeyote

Mattuk said:


> It will early season but once the leaves drop your better off with grey, brown or green.


Guess we are all just set in our ways! Camo helps to break up the outlines of a human. Weather its just brown or gray. Deer cant see color so if i was dressed in just solid brown or gray, i would like to have the patteren to break up my outline. Same goes for predators! Coyotes are very aware of there surroundings.


----------



## Mattuk

showmeyote said:


> Guess we are all just set in our ways! Camo helps to break up the outlines of a human. Weather its just brown or gray. Deer cant see color so if i was dressed in just solid brown or gray, i would like to have the patteren to break up my outline. Same goes for predators! Coyotes are very aware of there surroundings.


You are right SMY, I have camo clothing but I know my tweed jacket will do the same job sat in a highseat. Now when it comes to stalking a full camo suit and face net are going to help IMO. I can't comment on calling coyotes sat on the ground as I've never done it. I started this more out of interest as I know in the US you are far more into camo clothing and the cover scents, in fact I've heard of people using special shampoo and body wash, keeping their hunting clothes in an air tight bag and only putting them on when they reach their hunting ground.


----------



## On a call

And charcoal loaded clothes that absorb body oder.

The wife is thinking of buying me clothes for around the house


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> And charcoal loaded clothes that absorb body oder.
> 
> The wife is thinking of buying me clothes for around the house


What do you normally wear around the..... no don't answer that!


----------



## Antlerz22

We have to...its the infamous birthday suit, a perfect custom fit and never wears out!


----------



## showmeyote

Mattuk said:


> You are right SMY, I have camo clothing but I know my tweed jacket will do the same job sat in a highseat. Now when it comes to stalking a full camo suit and face net are going to help IMO. I can't comment on calling coyotes sat on the ground as I've never done it. I started this more out of interest as I know in the US you are far more into camo clothing and the cover scents, in fact I've heard of people using special shampoo and body wash, keeping their hunting clothes in an air tight bag and only putting them on when they reach their hunting ground.


You heard right! When i get real serious about killing predators, it starts in mid November,. I wash and bag my hunting gear, and I also was my body and try to get as scent free as possible. Some see it as hog was but i feel better about my chances.


----------



## youngdon

I've bagged my hunting clothes with pine needles or juniper, I can definitly smell the pine or juniper scent on them, so I wouild think the deer and elk would too. I don't do any of this for coyotes though, just a camo shirt and carhartt's.


----------



## Mattuk

So why for deer but not coyotes Don?


----------



## showmeyote

Mattuk said:


> So why for deer but not coyotes Don?


Took the words right off my keyboard!


----------



## Mattuk

showmeyote said:


> Took the words right off my keyboard!


Hopefully great minds think a like!


----------



## showmeyote

Mattuk said:


> Hopefully great minds think a like!


Dont put that label on my head lol... Im just a ole country boy...


----------



## Mattuk

showmeyote said:


> Dont put that label on my head lol... Im just a ole country boy...


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> So why for deer but not coyotes Don?


Because for deer and elk I am much more likely to see them, or vice versa, while standing or walking. I am sitting 98% of the time while calling coyotes with a bush at my back, the camo blends into the bush and the light brown Carhartts blend in real well with the terra firma. As for the scent, I am able to set up to call coyotes where I believe they will have to expose themselves before they hit my scent cone, and most of the desert vegetation I hunt coyotes in has stickers and pickers that have a tendency to stay in your clothes and become a nuisance at the most unfortunate time.


----------



## Mattuk

So most of your deer hunting is stalking on foot rather than from a hide or tree stand?


----------



## JTKillough

I do most of my hunting (mostly predator hunting) from ground level. Trying to blend in is a huge part of success. So camouflage is part of my gear. I also make my own hunting videos, you just look better on film if you're clad in camouflage, plane and simple. My father hunted whitetail and muley's in a red hunting coat, hunting birds in a tan (duck en jacket) and did very well, using such. Therefore, I surmise, that camo is not necessary. It is simply a matter of preference. More important, is the ability to stay still. IMO, animals are not that smart, and certainly not so smart as to tell the difference between a man in a red coat and a man in a camo coat, provided that man is perfectly still.


----------



## Mattuk

A very good point Jim.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> So most of your deer hunting is stalking on foot rather than from a hide or tree stand?


I've never used a tree stand. I have used ground blinds, both synthetic and natural.


----------



## youngdon

JTKillough said:


> I do most of my hunting (mostly predator hunting) from ground level. Trying to blend in is a huge part of success. So camouflage is part of my gear. I also make my own hunting videos, you just look better on film if you're clad in camouflage, plane and simple. My father hunted whitetail and muley's in a red hunting coat, hunting birds in a tan (duck en jacket) and did very well, using such. Therefore, I surmise, that camo is not necessary. It is simply a matter of preference. More important, is the ability to stay still. IMO, animals are not that smart, and certainly not so smart as to tell the difference between a man in a red coat and a man in a camo coat, provided that man is perfectly still.


Well said JT, I remember seeing a video of a fellow Arizonan hunting in a santa suit to dispell the camo myth.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I've never used a tree stand. I have used ground blinds, both synthetic and natural.


Never fired a rifle out of a blind as around here its just to flat for deer anyway, you could set up in a few spots for foxes and call or bait them.


----------



## autumnrider

"Smoke" ----the smell of smoke is what we use while hunting. All the folks I hunt with, "SMOKE UP"... We built a 8' X 4' box to hang our clothes, stands, boots, bows, guns and any thing else that we that we can stack in it, that we use to hunt. we take leaves, damp them with water to help make them smoke real good. Then we will actually smoke ourselves when we get out of the truck before entering the woods....I know its odd but it freaking works....


----------



## youngdon

HMMM interesting. Normally I would think smoke would make them run away, but perhaps just a faint smell of it makes them edgy enough to move more than they would.


----------



## Mattuk

If the area gets burnt now and then it maybe a very good option to try.


----------



## bones44

I know guys that actually smoke in their stands and have shot deer. Go figure. I use scentlok or something similar and a good cover scent. Sometimes I hang my outerwear in the barn near the horses if I'm hunting up close to the farm. The deer are familiar with them.


----------



## On a call

Yep...I know a guys who every time out smokes and shoots deer.


----------



## Mattuk

As long as you have the wind on your side it should be fine.


----------



## bones44

For some reason some deer are curious about it just like someone using a chainsaw. I've had them come within 10 yards to see what I was doing when cutting up deadfall.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> So most of your deer hunting is stalking on foot rather than from a hide or tree stand?


 Matt I think YD would have a hard time latching a climber to a saguaro cactus LOL


----------



## youngdon

That's true Antlerz, but I do nearly all of my deer hunting at elevations over 4000' many over 7000'. From 3000' to about 5000' we have a lot of Junipers, above that pine and aspen. We have a lot of desert too (both high and low), but if you look at a topographical map you'll see that a large portion is above 3000'.


----------



## Antlerz22

I imagine some of those areas are in the Kaibib National Forest? We can hunt NF'S here, how about AZ?


----------



## youngdon

Yes we hunt the NF's, BLM, and state owned land, only about 10% of AZ is privately owned. I've hunted both North and South Kaibab, mostly south as now you have to be drawn to pull an archery tag for the North even. Them are some big mulies up there.


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> Matt I think YD would have a hard time latching a climber to a saguaro cactus LOL


I thought there might be one or two tree's around for Don and I was right!


----------



## autumnrider

this year while hunting or just out and about, count how many times you smell smoke.... smoke (not cigerete) is a natural smell.... we hunt and hunt hard but the areas we hunt are partially populated and people burn things all the time... just try it, thats what we did and we will not buy any more so called scent killer other than the stuff we wash our clothes in and the green soap from hs strut, bathe with it before every hunt... smoke is carbon, and someone is makeing a killing putting that stuff in clotheing... why not do it yourself.... animals have yet to spook being down wind and thats why i still use smoke..... TRY IT--U MIGHT JUST FREAK AT HOW WELL IT WORKS.....


----------



## On a call

I agree that smoke may cover your scent but it is only masking it and not actually covering it up. Kinda like working hard all day coming home and putting on deodorrant. For some they might just notice the deoderant other like my wife would say...La Pew...go shower ha ha.

Not that I use those charcoal odor eater suits...but I do have a few. Those are ment to absorb the odor, but I even question that.

Bottom line for me is...try to not allow any scent drift into where you expect to see your game come from.

Good luck guy...smoke em if you got em.


----------



## JTKillough

Be quite, play the wind, stay in the shade, and cover it all in camo so's you look perdy. Simple enough! Problem is, shade be sparse round these parts. If'n you find it, you'll have to kick several cows out of it. Best to plan for the worst, when you hunt the desert, use your air conditioning, take twice the amount of water you think you'll need and try not to walk too far. Cover scent isn't going to do anything for you, when you're wet with sweat.


----------

